

Microsoft launches "HTML5 Labs" - catshirt
http://html5labs.interoperabilitybridges.com/

======
olalonde
[http://html5labs.cloudapp.net/WebSockets/ChatDemo/wsdemo.htm...](http://html5labs.cloudapp.net/WebSockets/ChatDemo/wsdemo.html)
"To view this content, please install Silverlight."

Seems like they quite still didn't get what all this HTML5 fuss is about :)

